
2014’s JavaScript versus today’s – How things were before and how they are now - fagnerbrack
http://ejb.github.io/2016/05/09/how-my-code-has-changed-since-2014.html
======
fagnerbrack
I would like very much if someone could write how we were writing JavaScript
in the 90's compared to 2016. That would be awesome!

~~~
ericclemmons
This is how I learned (and wrote) JS around then. (I don't know when this
originally existed, but I discovered it after switching from Prodigy.net to
AOL):

[http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/02/Advanced_JavaScript_Tutoria...](http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/02/Advanced_JavaScript_Tutorial_-
_Lesson_2)

